# Botanicare Pure Blend Pro & Hydroplex



## Fred Flintstoner (Oct 17, 2009)

Not much luck with my thread in general marijuana growing, so thought I would move it here! (only 16 views in a week, ouch)

 Hello,

Looking to see if anyone has experience integrating  Hydroplex into the Pure Blend Pro feeding chart? Currently Botanicare's Pure Blend Pro chart does not have hydroplex, but it does have liquid karma.

Anyone using  hydroplex with pure blend pro? Is it beneficial or necessary?

I also was told by my local hydro guy that Botanicare is coming out with new version of  Hydroplex very soon, anyone know more?

Happy Smokin


----------



## captain insaneo (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah i have been playing with pure blend pro that shit is AWESOME, and fucking EXPENSIVE! i am rolling CNS17 right now and am happy with it. Not as good but it is 2/5 the cost and does at least 90% as well and i use it on all my plants not just nefarious agriculture.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Oct 17, 2009)

captain insaneo said:


> yeah i have been playing with pure blend pro that shit is AWESOME, and fucking EXPENSIVE! i am rolling CNS17 right now and am happy with it. Not as good but it is 2/5 the cost and does at least 90% as well and i use it on all my plants not just nefarious agriculture.


Any luck with the hydroplex?


----------



## captain insaneo (Oct 17, 2009)

never tried it the guy at the grow store loves it.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Oct 22, 2009)

Hah, the guy at the local hydro store here swears by it also but I just duno yet.


----------



## razoredge (Oct 22, 2009)

I like it.. it seems to speed up the flushing process.. and I also like the cns17.. this is my second crop using it


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 2, 2009)

OK I got two free samples of the new Hydroplex from the local hydro store and I will give it a shot in my bubblelicious grow along with the pure blend pro lineup.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 8, 2009)

OK so been using pure blend pro for quite awhile now and its working out great. Here is my grow journal currently where I am putting the Lineup to work for more informacion!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/266946-nirvana-bubblelicious-closet-grow.html


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 8, 2009)

Botanicare's CNS 17 is one of the best nutrients out there now from what I hear and I know people like their Pure Blend organic line too.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 31, 2010)

Old thread, but I thought Id throw in my experience with Hydroplex. 

Normally, I wouldn't use them as I think they do more harm than good, and the "results" you see are typically nothing more than the plant just doing its natural thing. But hey it was free so I tried it out for my own experience!

I used it 3x on my first group of ladies around week 4-5-6(even though instructions say to use at every feeding). No noticeable increase in bud size, nor noticeable increase in *premature leaf drop*. The bold means foreshadowing..Decided to stop using it as I can't see any benefit of it so far.

Second group of ladies got their first dose around week 4. 3 days later, I open the tent, and end up with 27 leaves that have fallen off the plants either already on the ground or just fell off the plant when rotated around as usual. Normal leaf drop would be around a leaf or so per lady. Huge increase huh? 

My Nirvana WW suffered badly from it. The bagseed Indicas didn't suffer for it even though they were in smaller pots(more hardy of plants I imagine). I would say the huge difference between first group of NWW and 2nd group would be the pot sizes. 2nd group are in 2 gallon grow bags, and first group are in 3 gallon pots. The roots in the smaller pots were in more contact with the crap and suffered for it. 

Oh and I used the stuff at 1/2 strength of recommended dosage. God forbid I actually used it at full strength. 

Hopefully, no one else will buy this junk and suffer the same.


----------



## whitefrost (Jan 31, 2010)

i have used hydroplex with gh 3 part really didnt notice any difference in bud growth however i did notice a ass ton of crystals way earlier than usual not so sure its priced right for what ive experianced. explosive blooming per there pitch is way overstated


----------



## captain insaneo (Feb 1, 2010)

I am going to chime in again H&G root excelerator , hydroplex was ok, when it comes down to my root growth supplement it is RE or nada.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Feb 23, 2010)

captain insaneo said:


> I am going to chime in again H&G root excelerator , hydroplex was ok, when it comes down to my root growth supplement it is RE or nada.


Hey Insaneo thanks for your posts on this. Hydroplex is a flower supplement and not a root accelerator, but this is only what I know unless you have heard otherwise?


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Feb 23, 2010)

a month ago i got some hydroplex for free, the new version as the other posted said, like everyone else i havent noticed shit! on the bottle it says for late flowering, but for most bloom boosters you want to run it during the middle to end, its a chem fert with gaurenteed analysis of micros in it, as opposed to PBP that only gaurentee N-P-k_ca-mag numbers. heres another tidbit. bloom booster are better suited in soil than in hydro, in hydro an over abudnance in phosphorous will lock out calcium, in soil extra phosphorous is need due to the fact of all the microbes in the soil that are also dependant on phosphours. so its a thin line with hydro, especially when theres products that have major amounts of P, like beastie blooms from fox farms, its a 0-50-30...running this at full strength or half may cause big headaches. ontop of the PBP i run beasties blooms at 1/4 and run cha ching last few weeks, to me the cha ching does do help with added resin production. also Advanced Nutreients did a study showing how cannabis does not require added P, more Nitrogen and Potassium is consumed. you can get great results without bloom boosters. the only way to tell is to have experience and testing stuff yourself


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Feb 23, 2010)

morrisgreenberg said:


> a month ago i got some hydroplex for free, the new version as the other posted said, like everyone else i havent noticed shit! on the bottle it says for late flowering, but for most bloom boosters you want to run it during the middle to end, its a chem fert with gaurenteed analysis of micros in it, as opposed to PBP that only gaurentee N-P-k_ca-mag numbers. heres another tidbit. bloom booster are better suited in soil than in hydro, in hydro an over abudnance in phosphorous will lock out calcium, in soil extra phosphorous is need due to the fact of all the microbes in the soil that are also dependant on phosphours. so its a thin line with hydro, especially when theres products that have major amounts of P, like beastie blooms from fox farms, its a 0-50-30...running this at full strength or half may cause big headaches. ontop of the PBP i run beasties blooms at 1/4 and run cha ching last few weeks, to me the cha ching does do help with added resin production. also Advanced Nutreients did a study showing how cannabis does not require added P, more Nitrogen and Potassium is consumed. you can get great results without bloom boosters. the only way to tell is to have experience and testing stuff yourself


Wow thanks a lot for the informative reply. You are right, in the end, you dont know unless you try. Going full force with it on this grow, will post results here when done. I am also going to use it through entire flowering phase, just not nearly as strong at first.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Feb 24, 2010)

agree with you about using the hydroplex for most of the flowering cycle, only because you have with PBP and hydroplex every single major and minor mineral gauerenteed


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Feb 25, 2010)

morrisgreenberg said:


> agree with you about using the hydroplex for most of the flowering cycle, only because you have with PBP and hydroplex every single major and minor mineral gauerenteed


Thanks for the positive support, you are very open minded it would seem and base your knowledge mostly from experience. Perfect. 

I see people also post that AN's Big Buds is where its at with the bloom boosting. I have not really tried mixing different brands of fertilizer and bloom boosters before though. 

In the end, I got to say I love PBP as a nute base though.


----------



## tlsdrm73 (Sep 29, 2010)

so whats a good bloom booster to use with soil thats organic?? i think hydroplex isn't organic... would molasses be doing pretty much the same thing? i'm using pbpbloom soil and cal mag and liquid karma and molasses...


----------



## msblaze1 (Apr 9, 2011)

hydroplex is the shit.... using it right now with pure blend pro bloom 4 soil and aqua shield on flowering..... my girls look sexy and not nasty..... it take's patience's when growing....


----------



## skywalkerAK (Sep 4, 2014)

Patience is a virtue! Pure blend pro for soil is awesome, Hydro plex too! My plants a bustin out like crazy!


----------

